# Recognition



## boysie39 (6 Feb 2009)

To all,
I dont know if this would be in order, would the Uk workshops consider getting their Emblem made available to members for whatever they cost so that if you go to a show or exhabition it would be possible to go up to anyone wearing it and who knows put a face to a name.
I do realize that I'm a comparitive newcomer to the Site and maybe it has been discussed before and there are problems but it is nice to see another person that you have something in common with and never would know but for a small piece of cloth or metal being displayed.
As a former Golfer who has travelled a fair bit of U.S and all of Europe i have found that having the Crest of your club showing you wood very seldom be left on your own. Just a thought. REgards Boysie.


----------



## The Shark (6 Feb 2009)

Hi Boysie,
I think it would be a good idea, but again don't know if it has been discussed before.

Association of Woodturners of Great Britain do a lapel badge for £2.50, which can be seen in the shop on their website. Are you thinking along these lines?

Malc


----------



## PowerTool (6 Feb 2009)

I agree,think it's a good idea.
Name stickers for shows have been done before,and I think Philly and the woodkateeers had tee-shirts printed once.

(Next,we need some sort of secret handshake... :wink 

Andrew


----------



## wizer (6 Feb 2009)

It's a great idea, but we have asked for it before. The administrator of this site doesn't seem to be interested in such a venture. So it would be up to the members to get together and come up with something that we all agree on and fund it ourselves.

I think that some sort of lapel pin would be better than a sticker. The other option is to figure out a design that we could all make ourselves. That way we can all put our own spin on a design and make it a little more cryptic.


----------



## TEP (6 Feb 2009)

Mornin'. Great minds and fools come to mind. :lol: I sent Charley a PM yesterday just about this very subject. I have found a site which does very cheap badges, the sort of things you see kids wearing.

Anyway I have asked Charley if he would mind me using a photo logo from the top left hand corners of the site pages, am still waiting a reply. My plan was mainly for the folks who are going to the AWGB seminar at Loughborough, just as Eugene says, so we could recognise a fellow addict.

I will say it now, these badges are not the sort of thing like the AWGB lapel pin. Just a 25mm round badge. 

I agree that a proper lapel pin sounds good, and that would be better than my present idea, as the whole forum membership could use it when visiting wood shows and so on.


----------



## wizer (6 Feb 2009)

What about something like this

http://www.mshaw.co.uk/brands.htm






i.e UKW branded on a piece of wood and then made into a pin.


----------



## Jenx (6 Feb 2009)

Good idea. :idea:  

From a wee bit of past experience with Motorcycle Clubs doing similar .. the more colours involved, the more expensive it is to produce ...

The bigger the production run.. the price starts to diminish exponentially.

The biggest 'banana skin' is co-ordinating actually making it happen...
definately a project best left with 1 person to organise and keep a hold-of.
And his biggest difficulty is ( perhaps not surprisingly ) getting the cash out of people. 

From what I experienced - cloth patches are good, nice enough .....
but a quality metal pin-badge was always considered nicest, and most popular... and most expensive ( but worth it for sure )

Last involvement in this was about 8 years ago .. a two-coloured badge, (black and silver).. nice quality, and a run of two hundred.
Sold on as a 'non-profit' thing at the time, they ended up costing each person just under a fiver. Nobody in that 200 felt diddled.. they were delighted with the quality etc and felt the deal was worth it.

Its a splendid Idea Boysie & Tam .. perhaps need the 'volume' of all the wood-fraternity here, ... but surely that couldn't be beyond the wit of man to make happen.

I'm 'in' regardless of the cost.

Nice one 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## boysie39 (6 Feb 2009)

Glad to see that it is getting reasonable reaction from some of the members,but its early days yet,and there is always one. As regards size and what material, I think a metal of some kind, and about 20mm or 3/4" in size. 
It's nice to see Tam,Andrew,Wizer,Malc. thinking along these lines too.
As regards the secret greeting I.m not too sure the last secret greeting I got left me very sore for a few days. So at this stage if it were possible to get the majority to row in with their support or not, then anything is possible. REgards Boysie


----------



## wizer (6 Feb 2009)

I'd be happy to take this on. I'll do some research over the weekend and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Jenx (6 Feb 2009)

boysie39":1ynyzxyy said:


> sure the last secret greeting I got left me very sore for a few days.



You leave that GOAT alone :wink: 
     


Good Man, Tom.


----------



## BMac (6 Feb 2009)

Phew! I was worried there...I thought Wizer wanted to start branding us.

A metal badge seems like a good idea.


----------



## stevebuk (6 Feb 2009)

count me in :lol:


----------



## Soulfly (6 Feb 2009)

Have none of you got the gumption to make your own badge with the logo on it. Simply get a slice of lightly coloured wood and pyrograph the name and logo on it. All you need then is to drill a hole and put a piece of string through it or glue a badge pin to it. I get given umpteen badges but find I never wear them because one is always taking jumpers and sweatshirts on and off with Britains ever changeable weather. Its a nice idea but I'm afraid I'm out on this one.


----------



## penman (6 Feb 2009)

This definitely sounds like an exelent idea.

Count me in as well.

Malcolm


----------



## THOMASB (6 Feb 2009)

Great idea, count me in as well, lets see what Wizer comes up with.


----------



## wizer (6 Feb 2009)

Soulfly":k20qc8x0 said:


> Have none of you got the gumption to make your own badge with the logo on it. Simply get a slice of lightly coloured wood and pyrograph the name and logo on it. All you need then is to drill a hole and put a piece of string through it or glue a badge pin to it. I get given umpteen badges but find I never wear them because one is always taking jumpers and sweatshirts on and off with Britains ever changeable weather. Its a nice idea but I'm afraid I'm out on this one.



I really don't think you should waste your time on these forums. We're obviously a bunch of idiots who can't work out our buttocks from our elbow. Seeing as you never have anything nice to say, it'd probably best you save that useful energy to put into your own master pieces.


----------



## cornucopia (6 Feb 2009)

I will be at the awgb seminar- I'm easy to see at 6'5" but a badge would help- i'm in


----------



## Anonymous (6 Feb 2009)

Soulfly":128vd0wy said:


> ... make your own badge ...



often the simplest solutions get lost in an over egged pud :lol: 

(I edited out the possibly contentious bits in the quote... the idea is a good'un)


----------



## boysie39 (6 Feb 2009)

Maybe Soulfly miss understood you can have more than one, Why I intend to get two, one for me work clothes and one for me Sunday best!!
As a matter of fact I may up it to four=one for the front and one for the back,that way you wont know if I have turned me back on you.
REgards Boysie


----------



## Bodrighy (6 Feb 2009)

Soulfly":1ihzz98r said:


> Have none of you got the gumption to make your own badge with the logo on it. Simply get a slice of lightly coloured wood and pyrograph the name and logo on it. All you need then is to drill a hole and put a piece of string through it or glue a badge pin to it. I get given umpteen badges but find I never wear them because one is always taking jumpers and sweatshirts on and off with Britains ever changeable weather. Its a nice idea but I'm afraid I'm out on this one.



_*Translation*_

Perhaps if it isn't possible or impractical to get them made we could all make our own. A simple badge with our names and the basic 'UKWorkshop' logo pyrographed should suffice. Badge pins are cheap enough on the neyt and can be glued on the back. Mind you it might be easier to have it as a pendant astyle as due to the everchanging climate it would negate the necessity to keep removing and replacing.

Pete[/i]


----------



## wizer (6 Feb 2009)

yes actually I like the idea and I mentioned it earlier in this post. I just took objection to his abrasiveness.

I think making them is the best way to go and, again, I'd be happy to volunteer. I'd prefer a better way to put the lettering on which is why I mentioned the branding iron. I actually emailed that company today for a quote but no reply yet. I will call them on Monday. The badges would be better rectangular than round, easier to batch out.


----------



## shedhead (6 Feb 2009)

I dont go to shows, as most are too far away. Even though i would still buy a pin badge. Count me in as well.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Feb 2009)

UKW medallion man?

next question: chain, string or binder twine?

a simple UKW with the name above a 'T' shape (for toolrest) would keep it simple.... :wink: 

...or a 'P' for the flat wood folks :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (6 Feb 2009)

Nice idea about the pin badge,but i think for the shows,that most of these meetings/get togethers take place at,i think Argees idea is best.
This can be printed off by yourself to any size you like,and at any time you like so you don't lose it,when the time arrives.
I will have a look for his post.

Just found it,Here it is :roll:


----------



## TEP (7 Feb 2009)

Excellent idea of *Argee's*, *Paul*. Have downloaded mine ready for Loughborough.

Would still be up for a small lapel pin badge as well. I wear my AWGB badge most places I go. I know, sad old bu**er! Yet it is amazing how many people you can bump into when moving around. Even met a couple of guy's on camp sites when out in the caravan.


----------



## boysie39 (7 Feb 2009)

Hiya to all, Great to see a bit of interest in the post,from my point of view I envisaged a small coin sized pin or badge which ever you like to call it costing less than £3.00 maybe inc.postage. I have been to events where you are issued with (there is a name for these which escapes me just now)which you hang around your neck with your name CO.name, and who you were invited by. I have dozens of those. A lanyard I think that is the name. Very nice for the day. But not something you would wear to a resturant or to Church or for that matter walk around the town .
I am getting visions of people wearing 6"x4"x8' planks around their necks Mine would probley end up like that. 
But please dont for the sake of a few shillings go for something that you throw into a drawer and forget about it.A proper little stud or pin badge you put on your jacket or in the button hole on the lapel {do they put those in jackets any more} and you leave it there.
That is what I would like to see even if it cost a Fiver so what I would be proud to let people know that I was part of this great Fourm.
REgards Boysie.


----------



## The Shark (7 Feb 2009)

Boysie,
I share your sentiments once again, and would be prepared to go up to a fiver for a quality badge that I would be proud to wear.

Malc


----------



## TEP (7 Feb 2009)

Ditto! *Eugene*.


----------



## big soft moose (7 Feb 2009)

wizer":uq8vd7vx said:


> Soulfly":uq8vd7vx said:
> 
> 
> > Have none of you got the gumption to make your own badge with the logo on it. Simply get a slice of lightly coloured wood and pyrograph the name and logo on it. All you need then is to drill a hole and put a piece of string through it or glue a badge pin to it. I get given umpteen badges but find I never wear them because one is always taking jumpers and sweatshirts on and off with Britains ever changeable weather. Its a nice idea but I'm afraid I'm out on this one.
> ...



Of course its no suprise that he is "out of this one" with an abrasive personality like that its probably not in his interest to be identifiable at shows, if you get my drift. 8) 

though of course since one has to *actually** be *a woodworker to go to those shows in the first place the point is probably moot.

An as regards the actual idea of making a badge , i wonder if it would be cheaper anyway - if we ordered a decent number enamel pin badges could be only in the region of £2.50 ea , wheras if you factor in your time DIY could workout more than that.


----------



## katellwood (7 Feb 2009)

Don't go to many shows now, however would definitely be up for a nice pin badge


----------



## Richard Findley (7 Feb 2009)

I agree with Boysie. A nice quality pin badge would look good and last (which I think is important!) As usual Mr S should probably be ignored :roll: . 

I'm in  

Richard

P.S Here is a (not very good) picture of the AWGB pin badge from their website:


----------



## Richard Findley (7 Feb 2009)

Oh, I didn't notice that when it was small but there is the details of their supplier as well!!!


----------



## wizer (7 Feb 2009)

So we need to come up with a suitable logo. I wouldn't call the current UKW logo a decent enough.

Do we want just UKWorkshop on it's own or some sort of emblem? It'd have to be something that included all the types of woodworkers we have on this forum. Perhaps something that resembles wood/trees rather than a tool?


----------



## Jenx (7 Feb 2009)

Would this be a dumb idea ? ... how about a competition to Design One ( logo )... agree on a judging panel of two or three folk ( shouldn't be hard to agree on that ), and the winning design gets his badge FOC ?

Judges say something like 1x Turner, 1x Scroller, 1x Cabinet/Furniture Guy ... something like that, you know the principle I'm sure.. and most people here are capable of abiding by judges decisions and trust to them to make a 'good call' ... or even do it as a forum poll which maye be even better ! :idea: :idea: 

Is that workable ?


----------



## greggy (7 Feb 2009)

i agree, its a great idea. i would sooner have a professional looking
metal pin badge charged at £1.00 more so the quid goes to the upkeep of the site.


----------



## Richard Findley (7 Feb 2009)

The idea is developing as we go. All sounds good so far. Should someone post a link to this post in the General forum (and maybe the others as well?) and get every one involved?

Remember the new logo needs to be simple but effective and with a minium of colours. I guess the back ground/base metal for the badge would be brass or silver (nickel plated?) so based around this concept?

Richard


----------



## Bodrighy (7 Feb 2009)

Sometghing like this but as said with perhaps a plain background and name

Pete


----------



## wizer (7 Feb 2009)

I really don't like the UKWorkshop logo for a badge, IMHO it doesn't look special enough.

I think it'd look much better if it was just UKWorkshop in brass lettering on a black background. Much smarter and shouldn't be too costly if we buy in bulk.


----------



## TEP (7 Feb 2009)

That idea I like *Tom*. Say a oval badge with black and gold. Simple but striking.


----------



## wizer (7 Feb 2009)

indeed and it covers all types of woodworking that we do here without alienating anyone. 

I will look into prices. If anyone here knows where to get such a thing made then feel free to chip in.

I wont post to the rest of the forum until we have got an idea of prices.


----------



## CHJ (7 Feb 2009)

Tom, a google for "lapel badge makers" turns up enough references in addition to the one above in the thread to keep you occupied for a few hours. :lol:


----------



## boysie39 (7 Feb 2009)

Go to Wizer. Try for something like TEP suggested . Hope this does'nt
interfer with your wedding plans, although you can always put the wedding on hold until you sort out the Forum Issue.
Women are very understanding creatures :wink: :wink: 
Jamica is nice at this time of year I'm told, of course you could always blame the other two Blister& John. REgards Boysie


----------



## Oryxdesign (7 Feb 2009)

wizer":36q4u74q said:


> yes actually I like the idea and I mentioned it earlier in this post. I just took objection to his abrasiveness.
> 
> I think making them is the best way to go and, again, I'd be happy to volunteer. I'd prefer a better way to put the lettering on which is why I mentioned the branding iron. I actually emailed that company today for a quote but no reply yet. I will call them on Monday. The badges would be better rectangular than round, easier to batch out.



If you want to go down the branding iron route I can help. I have an electric branding iron all you would need to do is get the logo brand made and chip down to me and we'll knock some up. I used these guys http://www.brandstempel.com/wood-branding-el.html in germany recommended by Steve Maskery, they were very good but it did take some time to get the brand.
Simon


----------



## wizer (7 Feb 2009)

Cheers Simon, I think the general consensus was against that idea. Looks like we're going to go with brass, depending on price.

However, I have been wanting my own branding iron for marking my work for some time. Can you give me an idea of price?


----------



## Oryxdesign (8 Feb 2009)

I bought a large iron and 2 brands one about 30mm and one about 80mm wide it cost just over £300. You are welcome to come and look, I move workshops next week to Staplehurst so I'm a bit nearer.


----------



## Woodmagnet (8 Feb 2009)

I'm in too. Great idea. 8)


----------



## TEP (8 Feb 2009)

Following is my design contribution for a badge, brass with a black enamel infill. 25mm wide, with a brooch pin on the back.


----------



## wizer (8 Feb 2009)

I might just do that Simon. Won't be for a few weeks tho. Wedding coming up :? :wink:


----------



## Oryxdesign (8 Feb 2009)

Yeah that's cool Tom, just give me a ring before you come to make sure I'm around. I take it you've still got my number?


----------



## wizer (8 Feb 2009)

yep, once the dust has settled after the wedding I'll give you a call. I've got to drive down that way to pick up some logs I have reserved. So I'll tie it in with that.


----------



## wizer (8 Feb 2009)

TEP":h2aajay9 said:


> Following is my design contribution for a badge, brass with a black enamel infill. 25mm wide, with a brooch pin on the back.



Nice work Tam. I think I'd prefer it just plainer than that tho. 

Something like this?







Obviously the yellow colour would be brass


----------



## TEP (9 Feb 2009)

I agree *Tom*, but the AWGB already uses that design, and it would look too much like plagiarism if we went that route. Of course the background could be changed to a deep blue, which would go some way to moving away from a existing woodworking badge.

There is two ideas now, no doubt there will be other ideas from the rest of the members. Look forward to seeing them.


----------



## boysie39 (9 Feb 2009)

Wizer, I think Tams design would look terrific ,yours is great too ,but i think the oval shape puts a club look to it, the straight one you show is more Exch. or office look about it IMO.
dont let the FLY get to you ,thats what he gets his kicks from. doing a super job I would say it's much appricated by me anyway, and i'm sure everyone else. REgards Boysie.


----------



## Jenx (9 Feb 2009)

boysie39":1gpfm78s said:


> I would say it's much appricated by me anyway, and i'm sure everyone else.



Absolutley. 
Spot-on there, Eugene :wink: 8) =D>


----------



## big soft moose (9 Feb 2009)

boysie39":1ejyldsn said:


> Wizer, I think Tams design would look terrific ,yours is great too ,but i think the oval shape puts a club look to it, the straight one you show is more Exch. or office look about it IMO.
> dont let the FLY get to you ,thats what he gets his kicks from. doing a super job I would say it's much appricated by me anyway, and i'm sure everyone else. REgards Boysie.



I'm in agreement with both tom and you boysie

i think toms simple text is better than the curly font on tams design , but that the oval is better than square/rectangular.

one other point, as we are likely to need a minimum order of arround 100 (IME) should we perhaps highlight this in the general woodwork forum also in order to bring it to the attention of those not into spinny things ?


----------



## wizer (9 Feb 2009)

I think it's better we go to the wider audience with an idea of pricing. If we get quoted based on the minimum bulk order then we can better gauge costs.

It's possible that the fancier, shapier the badge is, the costlier


----------



## Jenx (9 Feb 2009)

Definately Tom ... keep the number of colours down etc, and it makes a huge difference. ( or it certainly did whan I was monkeying around in this sphere 8 years back )... 

8)


----------



## big soft moose (9 Feb 2009)

wizer":10u8692n said:


> I think it's better we go to the wider audience with an idea of pricing. If we get quoted based on the minimum bulk order then we can better gauge costs.
> 
> It's possible that the fancier, shapier the badge is, the costlier



Ive used these people before http://www.badges.org.uk/enamel_badges.html and they were arround £2.50 ea based on a order of 100+ (25mm)

all the common shapes (e.g square, retangular, circular, oval etc) were the same pricing , with price depending only on the length of the wide dimension. Shape only becomes an issue if you want fancy shapes (Griffins, valkyries etc) with bits cut out and what have you.

I'm sure they'd be happy to give you a no obligation quote if you contacted them. (NB: I have no connection with MBC excepty as a happy customer)


----------



## wizer (9 Feb 2009)

Ok I have sent a PM to Charley to ask his permission.

What I think we should then do, assuming he says yes, is post a forum-wide announcement asking for support and design suggestions. Perhaps even making a competition out of it. Assuming we can get, say 50 people interested. Then we can think about how we're going to make an order.


----------



## Jenx (9 Feb 2009)

I'd reckon more than 50 will be interested Tom.. lets hope so ...

With a comp' ... if 'here' is anywhere like the rest of life, there will only be a handful of entries... but that, IME is a good thing.... quality rather than quantity, n'all that.....

Well done thus far, to all.  8)


----------



## TEP (9 Feb 2009)

I think you will need to buy a lot more than 50 badges.

Usually there is a set up fee of approx. £50 - £60 to have the dies made, this is a one off and the dies last for about 18 - 20 months before they deteriorate. If you wanted the same design after that time they would have to make new dies for you.

So you start with set up fee, cost of badges, postage, vat. I honestly think you must be looking at about 200 - 250 as a minimum order initially to make it worth while.


----------



## wizer (9 Feb 2009)

I seriously doubt that 200-250 members will all put their hand up

Perhaps we should go back to thinking of ways to make our own out of wood.


----------



## Jenx (9 Feb 2009)

Give it a go .... if it dies on the vine, fair enough.. but you have got this far... an exploratory phone call will soon reveal the validity or otherwise.. 
:wink: 8)


----------



## TEP (9 Feb 2009)

Sorry guys, didn't mean to put a damper on the idea. Even at those figures I'm still up for it. Just sorry to hear you appear to be getting landed with this and a wedding coming up. I would have thought this badge idea was the least of your worries at the moment. Good luck anyway *Tom*, it was the best thing that has happened to me. Just over 30 years ago I signed the pledge. Mind you I don't tell 'er indoors that.

Did another idea on the badge 

 . This may suite some better.


----------



## wizer (9 Feb 2009)

that's a bit better Tam.

I don't mind if someone else wants to take over. But similarly I'm happy to go on making enquiries. We just need to agree on a basic design first. PaulJ mentioned he might have a contact so also waiting back from him.


----------



## PowerTool (9 Feb 2009)

I like that one,Tam;the oval shape looks better.
It's nice without being overly showy  

Andrew


----------



## big soft moose (9 Feb 2009)

wizer":2dtbvm35 said:


> I seriously doubt that 200-250 members will all put their hand up
> 
> Perhaps we should go back to thinking of ways to make our own out of wood.



as per my previous post I have previously placed orders for 100 25mm badges at a cost of circa £2.50 ea . This included set up costs. incidentally i believe the MBC badges arent cast per se but stamped out of copper then filled with glass powder and fired. 

For simple shapes and lettering (like the designs posted thus far) they already have the stamps required which keeps the cost down.

I was also involved with badge creation on another forum and the stumbling block there proved to be not the cost so much as the logistics of gathering in all the money from members, and sending out badges etc - that is a lot of hassle for one person to take on.


----------



## Paul.J (9 Feb 2009)

*Wizer wrote*


> PaulJ mentioned he might have a contact so also waiting back from him.


Thanks Wizer.
I also said that i would enquire when the design and size is finalised.
Is there going to be a forum competition.Is it going to the general forum.
If there is only going to be little interest will it be worth carrying on for the cost involved.
At the moment it is only the turning folk who have paid any intersest,and none from the mods :!:


----------



## CHJ (9 Feb 2009)

I like that latest one *Tam,* obviously if this is to take off the matter of bank-rolling the initial order has to be considered. If firm orders from members is awaited then I think the idea would flounder so I think if firm costings can be established then some formal (Mods input?) method of establishing an account fund is needed.


----------



## TEP (9 Feb 2009)

Thanks for that *Chas*, but I was hoping that some others might post some designs as well. Mind you I've got the time at the moment is why I've been messing about. Had a stinking cold, thought I had got over it, then it came back 4 days ago with a vengeance. Back to work tomorrow if all goes well, keeping my fingers crossed.

The point about bank rolling the badge has crossed my mind, and I agree, if someone had to collect the cash before setting up the order it would be a non starter. I really can't see how it can be done without someone paying first and hoping to recoup the money. Which would be a bit of an outlay.


----------



## big soft moose (9 Feb 2009)

Paul.J":286j5i3s said:


> At the moment it is only the turning folk who have paid any intersest,and none from the mods :!:



as charley isnt arround much , might it be worth raising this with philly or someone via pm ?

I do tend to think that it isnt something we can do without official sign off -amongst other things charley presumably has a copyright on the brand.

also on the issue of funding , experience on other forums indicates that it is one thing for people to say "yay a good idea" and another for them to part with their hard earned. Therefore i'd tend to say that prepayment isnt a bad idea , as if we went with post payment whoever bankrolls it risks being left seriously out of pocket.


----------



## TEP (9 Feb 2009)

I agree, I've got a PM I sent to Charley last Thursday still sitting in my Outbox. Mind you there is life outside the forum, although I ain't had much these last few days. No doubt he will pick it up sometime, and there is no great hurry.


----------



## boysie39 (9 Feb 2009)

Tam, would certainly settle for that design looks brillent.
BSM, has given details of a company who do any No,s from a hundred upwards for about £2.50 There are at the moment 69 posts most of whom have agreed to run with the idea.surely that in itself points to an order of 150. It is cheaper for me to buy 4 than one with the exchange rate so if everyone commited to two I cant see a problem. The longer this goes on and we are talking about saving a penny here or there, iy will just fizzle out.
It may be unfair on Tom (Wizer) to have to go it on his own, perhaps if a a couple other members one of which would be a Mod.if that were possible liasied it would be better. But not me Ihope to be missing for a short while soon.
My pick would be Wizer Tam and the Moose. So thats settled :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: All in favor say AYE against Nay. AYEs carried REgards Eugene Boysie


----------



## Jenx (9 Feb 2009)

AYE :wink:


----------



## big soft moose (9 Feb 2009)

boysie39":rrz1tbja said:


> My pick would be Wizer Tam and the Moose. So thats settled :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: All in favor say AYE against Nay. AYEs carried REgards Eugene Boysie



i'd be happy with that if the others are - except that none of us is a mod. That said Tom and I are both getting married shortly (no - not to each other ) so now might not be the best timing for us two


----------



## Paul.J (9 Feb 2009)

Surely Charley would have to agree to this,as it his site and his design logo that we are trying to promote,which is already recognisable as it is :?:


----------



## big soft moose (9 Feb 2009)

Paul.J":1zp9un1b said:


> Surely Charley would have to agree to this,as it his site and his design logo that we are trying to promote,which is already recognisable as it is :?:



almost certainly so - but the project on the other forum i mentioned was ready to go when admin decided that they needed to be particular about how they're brand was being portrayed and the need for brand uniformity.

whilst i naturally support their decision , as it is their right to make it, putting the project on hold didnt do a lot for morale, not least because we then had to live with constant "wheres the badge" threads and a lot od disapointed people when it didnt happen

now i'm not saying charley is going to do that - in fact i'd bet that he isnt, but i wouldnt want to invest a lot of time and energy in this without admin signing it off first.


this is the thread from the other forum in question http://www.wildaboutbritain.co.uk/forum ... badge.html its worth a read through as a cautionary tale of the perils of producing goods and the problems that this kind of thing faces.


----------



## boysie39 (9 Feb 2009)

I dont know when the Big Day for you two is and I wish you both and your good lady's what ever you wish for in life and God Bless your marriges   
But could you not bring Laptops with you. :lol: :lol: Or the internet cafe is always there. I hate it when people try to put obsticles in the way. :twisted: :twisted: 
Slan Leat agus go niriadh on Bothar leat.
Good Luck and may the road be a long one.
REgards Boysie


----------



## big soft moose (9 Feb 2009)

boysie39":19gq3xpj said:


> I dont know when the Big Day for you two is and I wish you both and your good lady's what ever you wish for in life and God Bless your marriges
> But could you not bring Laptops with you. :lol: :lol: Or the internet cafe is always there. I hate it when people try to put obsticles in the way. :twisted: :twisted:
> Slan Leat agus go niriadh on Bothar leat.
> Good Luck and may the road be a long one.
> REgards Boysie



i'm getting married on the 28th of march ( I think toms is at the end of feb) , and i cant speak for him but my laptop is definitely not going on honeymoon with me (or if it does only for the purposes of downloading memory cards)


----------



## Anonymous (9 Feb 2009)

TEP":226in7sz said:


> .



Tam, could you draft one that simply says :

UKW
(just a a bit of white space for the wearer's name)

Anyone with a colour printer could run one off for themselves and maybe a few blanks for folks to write their own name in... as the 'fly' boy intimated, it's easy enough to do a Blue Peter job on making one.

Let's keep it simple folks :wink: 

The initial idea was to have some form of recognition... not to advertise the forum (one can do that when people ask 'What's the Badge for?'
:!: :wink: 

To have a posh badge would be nice but I'm sure those with impending nuptials would rather divert their energies elsewhere (I have some unsolicited e-mails I could forward if you have specific problems) :wink: 

Can't see Charley having a problem with any of the foregoing... xcept maybe the e-mails :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TEP (10 Feb 2009)

Mornin' *Graham*.

The idea has already been put out by *Argee* here.

I know what your saying, but the idea of a metal lapel badge seems to have taken a few peoples imagination. Personally I like the idea, but I'm not going to throw my teddy out of the pram if it don't come about.


----------



## wizer (10 Feb 2009)

I think we are going around in circles here. Let's wait to see if Charley replies. Personally I feel this is something we should do on our own. The owner of this site clearly wants to take a back seat and that's absolutely fine because he's already given us so much. But if we want to do these types of things then it seems to me that it's up to us to organise it.

The problem with that is the old 'Too many cook spoil the brew' analogy. Everyone's got their own individual idea and reaching something that we all agree with will be near on impossible. If the owner of this site decided he wanted to provide merchandise for the forum, then I assume he'd just do it and we'd not necessarily be consulted, which is how it should be. 

If it becomes too much to organise or 'bank roll' then the alternative is something like this







Which is cheap but will solve the problem of identifying members at events.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Feb 2009)

*Tam*, I was just being idle (well, that and not having the know-how to draft one meself) in asking you to do it  

I'd seen Ray's but preferred the oval shape ... 

*Tom*
Those 'conference' badges come in various sizes but some folks are not keen on them.... brings us back to the sticking point... you can please some of the people.....etc. etc.

So, what else had you planned to do on your honeymoon :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wizer (10 Feb 2009)

It all comes down to money. Those of us who would like a proper metal/enamel badge are happy to pay, but if there aren't enough people interested then it just won't be possible.


----------



## Oryxdesign (10 Feb 2009)

I think there are probably a lot of people looking who would buy one when they find out how much.


----------



## Bodrighy (10 Feb 2009)

They are not desperately expensive. Have a look here for examples. There are other sites as well so maybe cheaper alternatives are possible.

Pete


----------



## big soft moose (10 Feb 2009)

Theres also the middle road option of doing a button badge (those are very cheap about 25-50p each for a hundred run) - If we went that route I'd be happy to front up the £25 - 50 notes temporarily and get it back at say a pound a time to cover postage and packing etc

On the enamel badge front i think smaller runs are possible (down to about 25 or so) but of course they cost more per badge.

And finally just to be clear on the charley front - I'm not suggesting that we are actually looking for him to do anything or put any money up , but as he is the brand owner I think we should have his permission to do this ourselves.


----------



## Jenx (10 Feb 2009)

Bodrighy":2kirpq77 said:


> They are not desperately expensive. Have a look here for examples. There are other sites as well so maybe cheaper alternatives are possible.
> 
> Pete



Nice one Pete ... little thought.. your link when I clicked it didn't go directly to the 'enamel' page --> http://www.simoney.co.uk/pages.php?pageid=2 ( this is the enamels )...
Looks like min qty is 100 for small round two-colour jobbies. 8) 

Orxy is right I suspect.. people may well be watching, awaiting a 'definitive figure' ... 
( I would imagine 100 wouldn't be a crazy demand from here.. )

BSM is also quite right .. Site Owners' 'veto' would be at the very least, 'manners' ... can't imagine an objection .. it promotes the site, even slightly un-intentionally.

As stated back on page 1 .. its the collation of getting the cash in, thats the banana-skin.
It's workable if there's 'committment / money sent to the 'collator' and by a set deadline,' before any order being placed.
( as long as someone is prepared to be the 'collator' )

Tam's oval ( or very similar ) in Enamel... 'Circular' if its cheaper...
to have a bit of quality feel to the thing.... 

and the 'permission' of Charley....

and the job's a good 'un.

8)


----------



## Paul.J (10 Feb 2009)

It would also be a good idea,i think if you get a badge,from the ownwer or mods or whoever would be dealing with it,even if you have to pay whatever amount,after you have posted a set number of posts,say ten.
This can be left to Charley or whoever.
This way the badges will already have been made and then they can recoup the money as and when members buy them,if needed.


----------



## big soft moose (10 Feb 2009)

Paul.J":t2b6pavv said:


> It would also be a good idea,i think if you get a badge,from the ownwer or mods or whoever would be dealing with it,even if you have to pay whatever amount,after you have posted a set number of posts,say ten.
> This can be left to Charley or whoever.
> This way the badges will already have been made and then they can recoup the money as and when members buy them,if needed.



its an idea - but one that involves admin/mods in a lot more work and outlay. (it was that kind of thing that sank the wab project)

I'd be inclined to agree that (once we have charleys permission) we handle this ourselves.

new people later wanting a badge too is a bit of a stumbling block - but my suggestion would be that we simply have a sticky saying "if you want a badge contact..."

then whichever "lucky" person coordinates can just keep a list and do reruns when sufficient people are interested.

The alternative is to make enamel badges a one time thng but just to have a stash of button badges done to the same design that can be sent out to new people as per my post above


----------



## wizer (10 Feb 2009)

Right let's find out what people are willing to pay?

£2-3 PLUS P&P ?


----------



## Oryxdesign (10 Feb 2009)

Yep


----------



## PowerTool (10 Feb 2009)

Fine by me - I'd go to a fiver inclusive.

Andrew


----------



## greggy (10 Feb 2009)

me too, a fiver inclusive


----------



## Bodrighy (10 Feb 2009)

Perhaps the easiest way would be to put a poll up that should run in all forums as there may well be others outside the spinny fraternity who would be interested.

What is the most you would be interested to pay for a badge? Only answer if yiou really want one
Pete


----------



## Jenx (10 Feb 2009)

Fiver / Tenner ... I'll pay for a bit of exclusivity, no probs there :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (10 Feb 2009)

Jenx":2nw4nk3s said:


> I'll pay... :wink:



Now that's generous ... not true what they say about Obar Dheathain then?

 :lol: 8)


----------



## Lord Nibbo (10 Feb 2009)

Yes I would buy one, but shouldn't the subject of design come first?

and does it need to be a manufactured badge?

Why not just print it out from a winning design add your own name and pin it on yourself?

something like this






Whoops I should have put it on a different colour background.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Feb 2009)

Day, Jar, View. (for non French speakers :wink: ) .... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TEP (10 Feb 2009)

How'zat *Graham*.

By request!




Managed to get in my garage for a few hours today \/ , beating the cold at last.


----------



## THOMASB (10 Feb 2009)

£5-£10 is OK with me. 
A nice enamel one would look nice :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (10 Feb 2009)

Thanks *Tam* ...just what I wanted.  (I like the price too)

Just waiting for the next bash and an excuse to wear it :wink: 

Q. What is the most you would be interested to pay for a badge?

A. 1/- or less


----------



## big soft moose (10 Feb 2009)

Lord Nibbo":3m3riijf said:


> Yes I would buy one, but shouldn't the subject of design come first?
> 
> and does it need to be a manufactured badge?
> 
> .



The "does it need to be a manufactured badge question" has already been rehashed several times. My thoughts are for the purposes of recognition alone probably not (though a cheap button badge might encourage people to wear it)- but a number of people have said that they want something a bit nicer to wear - like an enamel pin badge.

the purpose of toms question therefore would be to gauge if enough people feel like this to make it feasible. There would be no point in going ahead with a design (orientated to enamel production) unless sufficient interest is in place.

and my answer to toms question would be yep - up to a fiver inclusive


----------



## wizer (10 Feb 2009)

Right I have had an official nod. Watch this space....


----------



## Doug B (10 Feb 2009)

wizer":1j8cti7c said:


> Right let's find out what people are willing to pay?
> 
> £2-3 PLUS P&P ?



I would.


----------



## Jenx (10 Feb 2009)

oldsoke":ie93i5l7 said:


> Jenx":ie93i5l7 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll pay... :wink:
> ...



Every word's true :wink: - I'm not a native, I'm from Dundee and we're all_ right proper flash harrys _down that way     We get out of the bath to have a pee, and everything ! 

If an Aberdonian drops a penny, it'll hit him in the back of the head, he'll be down that quickly to pick it up :wink:  
Next time you're walking beside a native of _Obar Dheathain_.. if you listen real close, you can actually _HEAR_ the squeak :wink:


----------



## Woodmagnet (10 Feb 2009)

I'm not working so i could only go 
up to £3 or £4.


----------



## stevebuk (10 Feb 2009)

kevin":2baajcds said:


> I'm not working so i could only go
> up to £3 or £4.



i'll make up the difference mate, dont worry. :lol:


----------



## penman (10 Feb 2009)

I would willingly go to abot £8 for a good looking enamel pin type badge.

see you tomorrow steve.

Malcolm


----------



## Woodmagnet (10 Feb 2009)

stevebuk":2xolct9c said:


> kevin":2xolct9c said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not working so i could only go
> ...



Thanks for the generous offer Steve.


----------



## stevebuk (10 Feb 2009)

penman":2w14392w said:


> see you tomorrow steve.
> 
> Malcolm



i will be there malcolm, cant wait. Will anyone be turning, or is it just the competition?


----------



## Doug B (10 Feb 2009)

stevebuk":njw7u7pb said:


> penman":njw7u7pb said:
> 
> 
> > see you tomorrow steve.
> ...



Think it`s just the competition steve, no ones booked in to demonstrate, though one of the members might be "performing".

Doug.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Feb 2009)

Jenx":28hx4vzt said:


> oldsoke":28hx4vzt said:
> 
> 
> > Jenx":28hx4vzt said:
> ...



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

you're definitely on my World tour list :wink:


----------



## Jenx (11 Feb 2009)

Kettle's virtually on, already ! 
( but bring your own cakes .. they're banned in my house since i was diagnosed diabetic     )


----------



## mikec (11 Feb 2009)

Count me in for about a fiver :lol:


----------



## The Shark (11 Feb 2009)

I'm in up to a fiver, thanks.

Malc


----------



## boysie39 (12 Feb 2009)

When it is decided who is collecting I will send £20 for a badge , Idont work either but my outlay may not be as large as some, so what ever is over can be used for subsides. 

Regards Boysie


----------



## wizer (12 Feb 2009)

There won't be any need for that Boysie. I have had the nod from the management and we are formulating plans. We will have a price very soon, but it won't be above £5.


----------



## Jenx (12 Feb 2009)

Good lad, Tom ...
to re-iterate again, your efforts are very much appreciated


----------



## maltrout512 (12 Feb 2009)

£5 sounds nice to me. If it is more I don't see a problem. All the best wizer. =D> =D>


----------



## big soft moose (12 Feb 2009)

boysie39":3cepekll said:


> When it is decided who is collecting I will send £20 for a badge , Idont work either but my outlay may not be as large as some, so what ever is over can be used for subsides.
> 
> Regards Boysie



thats a very generous offer boysie (even if its not needed) you irish lads are all top geezers.


----------

